# micro motor question for duratrax street force



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

i want to upgrade the stock motor that came wth the duratrax micro street force, im nw to micro, can anyone suggest a good motor for it? not sure which ones will fit.will a round one fit, or does it have to have 2 flat sides like the stock motor?


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

I don't know how popular the car is as your post is the first I've seen on this forum of anyone owning one. They appear to be a knock off of the HPI Micro. If they are similiar to the Micro, then you would need a different motor mount for the larger motors.
Odds are you will run into the same issues Micro owners run into.
You start pushing more power through the drivetrain and you start breaking things at a faster rate.

Micro owners generally upgrade the steering knuckles to aluminum parts and the dogbones/drive axles to steel ones and generally have to go to adjustable ball differentials. 

Tower Hobbies/Great Planes/Duratrax distributors should be able to tell you if you need a new motor mount. 

I'd suggest you buy a BRP SC18 V2 instead. (http://www.brpracing.com/150.html)
Much more durable and they are faster than a Xray or Micro out of the box with the addition of a ball differential for $20 more.
The V2 complete kit will be out soon.
May not have the bling bling factor of a Micro or Street Force or Xray M18, but it is faster and very durable..


----------

